# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  H2O Wave, open-source Python apps development framework, H2O.ai, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - H2O.ai, Inc.

Home page - h2o.ai/products/h2o-wave

----------


## Airicist

"H2O.ai Launches H2O Wave"

December 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "H2O Wave: A New UI for AI"

by Alex Woodie
December 15, 2020

----------

